# The Deer Hunter



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm not referring to the book. I'm working on a gift for my gym trainer, who has helped me overcome many challenges over the past four years. I will lose him this summer, when he begins a Ph.D. program in physical therapy.

1. He's Cherokee, so I've acquired a Cherokee lapel pin to embed.
2. He's an enthusiastic bow hunter, who loves his venison. Recently he mentioned that he was looking at range-finders. I've researched the model that he plans to purchase, and it has a standard camera mount femail thread. The range-finder is 3" high. My bottom tip is 1". To accommodate irregular terrain, I'll make the stick 3" + 1" + 3" (?) shorter than his eye level.

Also, I've acquired a small pewter buck head, curved especially for walking sticks.

I thought about using Osage Orange, aka Bois D'Arc, but because of the density/weight, I'm using eastern red cedar. My brother brought me some from his place in east Texas last summer.

Sanding is about finished, I'm waiting for some warm days. I'll post some more pics soon.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

I found a better adapter, in my opinion, for mounting cameras. This worked well on an older stick, so I now have another for this gift.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Should be a great stick when you're done. Do you just epoxy the adapter on the top of the stick?

Rodney


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Rodney said:


> Should be a great stick when you're done. Do you just epoxy the adapter on the top of the stick?
> 
> Rodney


Thanks Rodney! Unfortunately I have a habit of making things too complicated.

1. First I square the top with the part of the stick I consider the axis. I commonly use a large shop square.

2. Then I mark the center, and carefully drill a hole into it, perhaps an inch or so deep, and as nearly in line with the "axis" that I define as possible. This hole is just slightly smaller than the outside of the threads of an insert that the 3/8" adapter threads will screw into. I'm thinking that this step could be avoided, if some other attachments that I've used aren't to be used. This is tricky, because those inserts tend to tilt a little when screwing in, it's not easy.

3. I screw the adapter into the insert. If I didn't use the insert, then I'd just screw it into the wood and probably use a tad of epoxy to make it permanent.

4. I cut off the head of a 1/4" screw with the same as camera threads. I screw that into the adapter down to the base of the hole I've drilled. I compare the threads sticking up to the threads on a standard camera mount, and then cut and file down to the appropriate length. Here again, optionally, this could be made permanent with a spot of epoxy or JB Weld down in the threads.

5. Then, when a large camera, spotting scope, or other attachment isn't attached, those threads are exposed and could be damaged. So some sort of small, attractive attachment is needed to protect those threads.

Hope I've outlined this such that it's understandable.

Vance


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

I made this stick for me, to celebrate when we take our first big hiking trip (to Sedona) post knee replacement. The referenced adapter is shown, supporting a scope that has camera threads. We want to have a great view across the canyon lands, and have a stable platform for our camera.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Look forward to seeing the completed project. It will make a great gift. That's a job well done on the one you made for your use. I envy your trip to Sedona! That is one of my favorite places. I spent a lot of time there in the 70"s. I wanted to move there but it never work out.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks! I don't see any way to make the job much easier that would be as secure.

Your personal stick is a good looking one too.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Today, before workout, I gave my young Cherokee trainer his stick. He has helped this 71 year old with a 7 month old knee, jog for the first time in decades, and much more. He loved it and plans to use it this weekend on hikes, as well as for hunting trips, to stabilize his range finder, soon to be acquired.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Nicely done Vance! I also like the stick rack :thumbsu: :thumbsu: !! Makes me realize I need to upgrade the display racks I threw together and painted.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

MJC4 said:


> Nicely done Vance! I also like the stick rack :thumbsu: :thumbsu: !! Makes me realize I need to upgrade the display racks I threw together and painted.


Thank you! The rack is an antique brass umbrella stand that was my wife's grandmother's. I removed the two ugly shelves, cut, drilled, stained and finished some walnut with holes of two diameters, to better accommodate various sticks.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Antique brass umbrella stand, modified to display sticks:


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Wow that is a great looking stand CAS14!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

CV3 said:


> Wow that is a great looking stand CAS14!


Thank you Marine.

All I did was some simple woodwork. Someone before my time did the metalwork.

Fair winds and following seas.


----------

